# Heute mal ein Lob: Amazon mp3-downloads



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2010)

Das war passiert: Ich hatte bei Amazon eine ganze Liste von mp3-Dateien eingekauft, den Downloader gestartet und irgendwann Stunden später den PC herunter gefahren. Ich hatte nicht bemerkt, dass die Downloads gar nicht fertig waren (*).
Erst 10 Tage später fiel mir auf, dass etwa die Hälfte der Titel fehlten. Es kam die Fehlermeldung "Download nicht mehr verfügbar". Gestern schrieb ich an den Support und schilderte mein Problem. Noch in der Nacht kam eine Mail vom Support, dass die Downloads noch einmal frei geschaltet wurden.

Fazit: Klasse support, dickes Lob.
So schafft man zufriedene Kunden.

Liebe Grüße ans Amazon-Team


(*) offenbar stoppte der download zwischendrin wegen eines Verbindungsproblems


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Heute mal ein Lob: Amazon mp3-downloads*

Huch, ich wusste garnicht, dass das zeitlich beschränkt ist.

Ich hab da auch schon geflissentlich eingekauft, aber von der Beschränkung noch nichts gelesen.


----------

